# Thread for the 23 years old in the American air force guy



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> Frankly I think it would add some value, the American nationality gets you quickly into the "management" ranks and the fluent Arabic and ethnic background can then get you into the Arab inner circles that seem to be at the top level of many companies.
> 
> Is you name a typical Muslim name? Where was your family originally from? These will matter some as well.


Yo man I need you guys advice. I'm 23 years old in the American air force and I have been to Qatar before but never do Dubai but I heard if was a lot better. I have a job offer in Dubai but I'm not sure if I should come. I hear westerns get treated well in Dubai and you get paid according to your ethnic background. My question is will I have freedom to have fun with women and be young and do things without going to jail. And where is another place to look for jobs in dubai for westerns.


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Not sure what the others' opinions will be but I've found that if you look like an Arab, you will be treated like an Arab. That isn't a bad thing but people generally go by looks first. All brown people are assumed to be Indian and so on.
> 
> As long as you are ok with being looked at as an Arab and not an American, then you will be fine. I've seen plenty of people here who are of subcontinental origin but insist that they're Canadian simply because they've spent a couple of years in Canada and got the passport. They obviously find that it holds more value (even in the virtual world!).


 I need you guys advice. I'm 23 years old in the American air force and I have been to Qatar before but never do Dubai but I heard if was a lot better. I have a job offer in Dubai but I'm not sure if I should come. I hear westerns get treated well in Dubai and you get paid according to your ethnic background. My question is will I have freedom to have fun with women and be young and do things without going to jail. And where is another place to look for jobs in dubai for westerns.


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Your English is really bad for a Western person.


Lol omg that's funny. Maybe because I am using my iPhone and auto correct is on. What do you think about life in Dubai compared to where you are from orginally? I have heard that Arabs will treat someone from a western background better and pay you more. I have been to Doha Qatar before but never Dubai. Where did you apply for your job in Dubai?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

md313 said:


> Lol omg that's funny. Maybe because I am using my iPhone and auto correct is on. What do you think about life in Dubai compared to where you are from orginally? I have heard that Arabs will treat someone from a western background better and pay you more. I have been to Doha Qatar before but never Dubai. Where did you apply for your job in Dubai?


There is a thread on this forum titled "how do you like living in Dubai" or something to that effect. It will give you a general idea of what expats feel about living here.

I came to Dubai when I was 22 and found a job while I was here. Doha is very different from Dubai so maybe you might want to come over for a little while and look for a job while you're here. You're a Western 23 year old....you will most likely love it here.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

md313 said:


> My question is will I have freedom to have fun with women and be young and do things without going to jail. And where is another place to look for jobs in dubai for westerns.


I act like a 23 year old and have lots of fun and haven't been to jail yet! Frankly a lot more fun than I have in the US (might be a rural Indiana thing) but not quite as much as my visits to Bangkok.

I networked through LinkedIn to find my job.


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> I act like a 23 year old and have lots of fun and haven't been to jail yet! Frankly a lot more fun than I have in the US (might be a rural Indiana thing) but not quite as much as my visits to Bangkok.
> 
> I networked through LinkedIn to find my job.



Yea I heard Thailand was very fun. I just feel like I don't want to give up my freedom. Do you think Dubai is better than America? How is the pay there? I hear westerns are paid higher most of the time.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

md313 said:


> Yea I heard Thailand was very fun. I just feel like I don't want to give up my freedom. Do you think Dubai is better than America? How is the pay there? I hear westerns are paid higher most of the time.


No, I do not think Dubai is " better" than the US, it is different. I will make 20-40% more here than my last US salary (although more responsibility than my last job), about the first $100k of that will be tax free, no social security, Medicare or State tax, plus I get my housing, vehicle, mobile and gas paid (about a $2000/mo benefit?). 

I can't grab my gun here and go hunting if I want, or make out with a girlfriend in public, or go to a strip club (I hate those things, really) but I can grab my SCUBA gear, easily get laid, and go listen to good live bands, and have a beer at nearly any time.

Like anywhere your salary will be determined by your skill set or dumb luck, I bring to the table 160 hours of engineering and management university credits and nearly 30 years of managing large projects or accounts on 5 continents for your reference.


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> No, I do not think Dubai is " better" than the US, it is different. I will make 20-40% more here than my last US salary (although more responsibility than my last job), about the first $100k of that will be tax free, no social security, Medicare or State tax, plus I get my housing, vehicle, mobile and gas paid (about a $2000/mo benefit?).
> 
> I can't grab my gun here and go hunting if I want, or make out with a girlfriend in public, or go to a strip club (I hate those things, really) but I can grab my SCUBA gear, easily get laid, and go listen to good live bands, and have a beer at nearly any time.
> 
> Like anywhere your salary will be determined by your skill set or dumb luck, I bring to the table 160 hours of engineering and management university credits and nearly 30 years of managing large projects or accounts on 5 continents for your reference.


That's exactly what I wanted to know. I feel your pain man I want to come to Dubai because I hear there are so many women from around the world there and it's really not like that in Detroit where I live. Plus I don't want to give up going to the Casino and the strip club and messing with *******. I just didn't know if Dubai was a good place for a young 23 Year old American. I kept hearing stories about people getting treated bad or according to their nationality. I did not want to come there and be promised something and become a slave worker like I have seen so many people do but this seems like a great opportunity. Plus I want to be around people from different cultures and mess with different girls and make good money. How hard is it to travel to another country from Dubai??


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> No, I do not think Dubai is " better" than the US, it is different. I will make 20-40% more here than my last US salary (although more responsibility than my last job), about the first $100k of that will be tax free, no social security, Medicare or State tax, plus I get my housing, vehicle, mobile and gas paid (about a $2000/mo benefit?).
> 
> I can't grab my gun here and go hunting if I want, or make out with a girlfriend in public, or go to a strip club (I hate those things, really) but I can grab my SCUBA gear, easily get laid, and go listen to good live bands, and have a beer at nearly any time.
> 
> Like anywhere your salary will be determined by your skill set or dumb luck, I bring to the table 160 hours of engineering and management university credits and nearly 30 years of managing large projects or accounts on 5 continents for your reference.


Where did u find your job? I would like to atleast apply for a couple different positions and see what happens


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

md313 said:


> Where did u find your job? I would like to atleast apply for a couple different positions and see what happens


What are YOU bringing to the table? Do you have a skill set that an employer would value? I can get a ditch digger for $300 a month here, no reason to get a guy all the way from Detroit for that. But if you know hydraulic and electronic systems with a good understanding of GNSS we could talk. Give me your qualifications and I could point you in a better direction.

I networked on LinkedIn to get my current position.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

md313 said:


> That's exactly what I wanted to know. I feel your pain man I want to come to Dubai because I hear there are so many women from around the world there and it's really not like that in Detroit where I live. ......... How hard is it to travel to another country from Dubai??


The chase of tail is not exactly the best motivation to work in Dubai but to each his own,

I drove to another country last night, today I am in Oman. It's as easy as driving to the airport.


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> What are YOU bringing to the table? Do you have a skill set that an employer would value? I can get a ditch digger for $300 a month here, no reason to get a guy all the way from Detroit for that. But if you know hydraulic and electronic systems with a good understanding of GNSS we could talk. Give me your qualifications and I could point you in a better direction.
> 
> I networked on LinkedIn to get my current position.


I make about 3600 a month here in Detroit but I am a communications specialist from the US air force. I work with Microsoft products like PowerPoint and word and I manage file plans. I also am a sharepoint site manager and a postal specialist. I worked in Qatar as a records manager, Cargo postal specialist in the military. I was a supervisor for a bunch of troops and a excellent trainer. I think I would fall more in a admin position. I have also worked in Germany doing the same things and working on the air force sharepoint site


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> The chase of tail is not exactly the best motivation to work in Dubai but to each his own,
> 
> I drove to another country last night, today I am in Oman. It's as easy as driving to the airport.


But you can have fun in the Philippines or Thaliand still bro so your good. Or you can always come back to the US and visit. I actually want to go to Syria and Kuwait too. But girls are not my main focus but I still want to have fun an enjoy being young. I know I won't be this age forever so I better enjoy it. I'm more concern ably quality of life and doing something better than what I have now in America.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

md313 said:


> I make about 3600 a month here in Detroit but I am a communications specialist from the US air force. I work with Microsoft products like PowerPoint and word and I manage file plans. I also am a sharepoint site manager and a postal specialist. I worked in Qatar as a records manager, Cargo postal specialist in the military. I was a supervisor for a bunch of troops and a excellent trainer. I think I would fall more in a admin position. I have also worked in Germany doing the same things and working on the air force sharepoint site


Frankly if I was your age without a degree I would head to N. Dakota to learn the oil business. It would suck for a year or two but it is big money and a path to travel.


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> Frankly if I was your age without a degree I would head to N. Dakota to learn the oil business. It would suck for a year or two but it is big money and a path to travel.


N. Dakota?? Idk man. And I have my CCAF which is a air force degree. It's equal to a associates degree. So you think it's a bad idea for me to come to dubai without a bachelors.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

md313 said:


> But you can have fun in the Philippines or Thaliand still bro so your good. Or you can always come back to the US and visit. I actually want to go to Syria and Kuwait too. But girls are not my main focus but I still want to have fun an enjoy being young. I know I won't be this age forever so I better enjoy it. I'm more concern ably quality of life and doing something better than what I have now in America.


I moved to Oman in 1984 and have lived in Syria and Kuwait and several other countries, it's been great. I would give Kuwait a pass but Syria is a great country if the crap gets over with.

I kept an apartment for nearly 10 years in Bangkok and have been to the Philippines many times, Dubai is not like that nightlife scene but there are hookers all over the place, lots of Africans, Chinese with some Russians or former USSR girls thrown in for fun.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

md313 said:


> N. Dakota?? Idk man. And I have my CCAF which is a air force degree. It's equal to a associates degree. So you think it's a bad idea for me to come to dubai without a bachelors.


Yes, unless in the oil field.


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> I moved to Oman in 1984 and have lived in Syria and Kuwait and several other countries, it's been great. I would give Kuwait a pass but Syria is a great country if the crap gets over with.
> 
> I kept an apartment for nearly 10 years in Bangkok and have been to the Philippines many times, Dubai is not like that nightlife scene but there are hookers all over the place, lots of Africans, Chinese with some Russians or former USSR girls thrown in for fun.


Lol naw I'll pass on the Hookers haha but I do like russian girls. I haven't seen any Africans. But yea I hope the crazy stuff stops in Syria because I would love to go there sometime. How is the nightlife in Dubai? Is it like America? What is social life like there? Will I be able to watch american movies like the new Texas chainsaw massacre


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

md313 - sorry to be harsh, but you do not have a degree (which apparently is important in Dubai), and you know how to use Word and Powerpoint (which most 10 year olds can these days), and been a Sharepoint administrator (meaning you have uploaded or deleted files in a few folders, and have managed access permissions). 
Do you REALLY think that a company will sponsor you from halfway across the world, pay you a salary plus allowances, and also make sure you get compensated for any tax burden when they can get someone from the Indian subcontinent to do the same job for maybe 1500 USD a month. 
Yes, Dubai has a vibrant social life - it is no NYC, but it has its own quirky little ways and not very conservative. But honestly, at this point you should not be wondering about a social life in Dubai when you do not have any skill whatsoever to bring to the table. Just because you are from the US and/or white does not mean you will get that million dollar salary and drive around in a gold plated Hummer.


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

rsinner said:


> md313 - sorry to be harsh, but you do not have a degree (which apparently is important in Dubai), and you know how to use Word and Powerpoint (which most 10 year olds can these days), and been a Sharepoint administrator (meaning you have uploaded or deleted files in a few folders, and have managed access permissions).
> Do you REALLY think that a company will sponsor you from halfway across the world, pay you a salary plus allowances, and also make sure you get compensated for any tax burden when they can get someone from the Indian subcontinent to do the same job for maybe 1500 USD a month.
> Yes, Dubai has a vibrant social life - it is no NYC, but it has its own quirky little ways and not very conservative. But honestly, at this point you should not be wondering about a social life in Dubai when you do not have any skill whatsoever to bring to the table. Just because you are from the US and/or white does not mean you will get that million dollar salary and drive around in a gold plated Hummer.


That's not harsh at all but I was only trying to sum up my qualifications and I do have a degree and certifications but I didn't add that in lol. But I have a good job already here in the US but I was looking for something better thats all. I just know how the middle east works and if your not Arab they really don't give a care about you and will pay u whenever they want . I know people it has happen to. But yea i did not want to bore the guy to death full of qualifications because after a while it would seem as if I was a liar. But managing a site is different when your responsible for a whole base and not just a office.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

md313 said:


> if your not Arab they really don't give a care about you and will pay u whenever they want


I dont think that is correct - a lot of us on this forum are not Arab, but I would not be incorrect in assuming that the pay is keeping us here. Like in any other place in the world, your skills and supply of people with those skills determines the salary. However, if a person has no specific skills, he is very likely to get a pathetic salary or be exploited here - but this happens mostly to people from the Indian sub continent (who most likely are making more than what they are back home), not Western expats. 

So now that you know there will be a social life here, try and network your way to the region.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

md313 - watch your language, and next time you have a question please start your own thread instead of hijacking others'.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

For my 2 cents as it were, if you were looking for a military job here you'd have to clean up your attitude BIG TIME - you wouldn't last 5 minutes with the guys who work here, all of varying nationalities all with years of experience working in hotspots and danger zones. You'd be lucky IF they let you off a base for downtime! From experience, guys that do a lot of talking 'I've done this, that blah blah blah' actually haven't done half of what they claim to have done and sadly it is usually the Yanks and they don't have a good reputation.

Given what you say you've done. You can try the websites of airlines like Emirates, Air Arabia, Etihad etc - they often have jobs with your kinda specs going.


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

md313 said:


> N. Dakota?? Idk man. And I have my CCAF which is a air force degree. It's equal to a associates degree. So you think it's a bad idea for me to come to dubai without a bachelors.


If it helps.... I don't have a degree and I didn't find getting a job an issue at all 

I think the one thing that may be worth emphasising is that whilst you can have fun anywhere in the world, you can't be as open as you would normally be about it in public.

Hope that helps 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## dubaidweller (Jan 18, 2013)

md313 said:


> Yo man I need you guys advice. I'm 23 years old in the American air force and I have been to Qatar before but never do Dubai but I heard if was a lot better. I have a job offer in Dubai but I'm not sure if I should come. I hear westerns get treated well in Dubai and you get paid according to your ethnic background. My question is will I have freedom to have fun with women and be young and do things without going to jail. And where is another place to look for jobs in dubai for westerns.


It depends what "fun" you are talking about. If you have premartial sex, you will go to jail. Besides, both Islam AND CHRISTIANITY believe premarital sex is a sin. Please respect your holy book.


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

miss_simmons1 said:


> If it helps.... I don't have a degree and I didn't find getting a job an issue at all
> 
> I think the one thing that may be worth emphasising is that whilst you can have fun anywhere in the world, you can't be as open as you would normally be about it in public.
> 
> ...


Where do you work if you don't mind me asking ma'am and where did u apply? My definition of fun has nothing to do with sex at all. I was more focusing on the nightlife and going out and meeting people. I play basketball here in the US and I would like to do the same over in UAE. I love the fact that when I was in Qatar for duty in the US military I met so many people from around the world but I just haven't seen that type of environment here in America. Everyone in my state is either white or black for the most part


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

dubaidweller said:


> It depends what "fun" you are talking about. If you have premartial sex, you will go to jail. Besides, both Islam AND CHRISTIANITY believe premarital sex is a sin. Please respect your holy book.


Well you know nobody honestly lives by the book anymore. I would safe as long as your protecting yourself you can do whatever you wan behind closed doors. I would never come to dubai and disrespect the culture but let's be honest we know everybody who does it is not married.!


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

md313 said:


> Where do you work if you don't mind me asking ma'am and where did u apply? My definition of fun has nothing to do with sex at all. I was more focusing on the nightlife and going out and meeting people. I play basketball here in the US and I would like to do the same over in UAE. I love the fact that when I was in Qatar for duty in the US military I met so many people from around the world but I just haven't seen that type of environment here in America. Everyone in my state is either white or black for the most part


I'm actually moving to Dubai in march, and I got my job through my LinkedIn profile, you can make great connections on there and it is also a good resource to have for professional networking 

The people on this forum have been really helpful advising on where is good to go etc, there is also a meet up group that "5herry" organises which is basically a meet new people dinner every now and then - I'm sure you'd find like minded people at those events  

I did see a thread the other day about basketball courts In Mirdif, there's also skidubai which is the indoor skiing and snowboarding arena if you like that kind of thing.

This forum has helped me feel a lot better about the move, it's a scary prospect to do it on your own so do have a look through it 

Good luck with your search 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I wonder what religion the hookers in Bur Dubai are?


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> I wonder what religion the hookers in Bur Dubai are?


Best response I have seen to one of those points! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA )))

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I wonder what religion the hookers in Bur Dubai are?


I do know what religion a lot of their customers are...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

dubaidweller said:


> If you have premartial sex, you will go to jail. Besides, both Islam AND CHRISTIANITY believe premarital sex is a sin. Please respect your holy book.


Wow that's scary. What about masturbation? Is that a sin or just frowned upon? Will masturbators be jailed too?


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Wow that's scary. What about masturbation? Is that a sin or just frowned upon? Will masturbators be jailed too?


I don't think there would be enough jail cells to accommodate all of them haha 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## dubaidweller (Jan 18, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> Wow that's scary. What about masturbation? Is that a sin or just frowned upon? Will masturbators be jailed too?


Wow! I just looked that word in the dictionary, and YIKES !! I didn't do westerners do this weird act. Why don't they just get married if they are so desperate?


----------



## dubaidweller (Jan 18, 2013)

miss_simmons1 said:


> I don't think there would be enough jail cells to accommodate all of them haha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: Food, Drink & The Events In-between! Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


Many Muslims wouldnt do this because we can have sex with only our partners, not inanimate objects.


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

dubaidweller said:


> Many Muslims wouldnt do this because we can have sex with only our partners, not inanimate objects.


I have heard  there are a lot of other faiths in Dubai as well mind you, I wasn't generalising 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## dubaidweller (Jan 18, 2013)

miss_simmons1 said:


> I have heard  there are a lot of other faiths in Dubai as well mind you, I wasn't generalising
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: Food, Drink & The Events In-between! Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


of course, i meant the majority (common sense)


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I think Dubaidweller is just winding up people for "laughs"


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

AC.... better behavior!


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

How much money do u need to make each month to live a comfortable life in Dubai? This is coming from Someone who likes to shop and party and do things


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

md313 said:


> How much money do u need to make each month to live a comfortable life in Dubai? This is coming from Someone who likes to shop and party and do things


There is a thread titled "salary and offer packages.....". Comfort is a matter of perspective. Depending on your marital situation, lifestyle besides shopping and doing things and many other factors, you could be happy earning 10K dhs a month or perhaps might not be able to survive earning 50K a month.

Perhaps it would be worthwhile for you to post what you are being offered on that thread and also provide additional details so that other members can chime in.

My opinion, a single guy in his twenties should earn approximately AED 20 - 25K all inclusive to live very comfortably in Dubai.


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

rsinner said:


> I think Dubaidweller is just winding up people for "laughs"


Glad I wasn't the only one thinking that!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

Does anybody have a friend or family member that works at Emirates Airline. I need references that are in Dubai.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

How can someone give you a reference if they don't know you?


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> How can someone give you a reference if they don't know you?


I'm aware of that. Its not possible for me to prove that I'm a good worker to anyone in dubai because I am not there. I know in America of someone inside the company lets you list them as a reference you get the job most of the time. I know people do not want to put their name
On the line for someone they don't even know. I can get references from the US military but I feel it's not going to be as strong because it doesn't really relate to what I want to do in Dubai


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

md313 said:


> I'm aware of that. Its not possible for me to prove that I'm a good worker to anyone in dubai because I am not there. I know in America of someone inside the company lets you list them as a reference you get the job most of the time. I know people do not want to put their name
> On the line for someone they don't even know. I can get references from the US military but I feel it's not going to be as strong because it doesn't really relate to what I want to do in Dubai


Just because they do it in America (which I highly doubt they do and it doesn't make sense anyway), doesn't mean they will do it in Dubai. You can list references that are based in the States and any good company that is hiring you will have no qualms making an international call to do a background check.


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

I lived in Detroit for 6 years...there are a lot of different nationalities there!!! Granted I wouldn't want to live there anymore either....but Dubai seems like a desperate I gotta get outta here plea. Just my flipping two dimes man...and yes I did my four years same as you, lackland is a dream compared to some of the crap people get put through on a daily basis.


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Just because they do it in America (which I highly doubt they do and it doesn't make sense anyway), doesn't mean they will do it in Dubai. You can list references that are based in the States and any good company that is hiring you will have no qualms making an international call to do a background check.


In America they do a lot of stuff that doesn't make sense...and sometimes it ends up biting you in the behind. Sometimes just getting your foot in the door is vital, i think thats what op means by having someone inside the company vouch for you. but you always have to prove yourself worth taking a chance on and don't want to risk the reference's dignity or even job.


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

Camden04 said:


> I lived in Detroit for 6 years...there are a lot of different nationalities there!!! Granted I wouldn't want to live there anymore either....but Dubai seems like a desperate I gotta get outta here plea. Just my flipping two dimes man...


Yea Detroit is a dead city now. It has one of the highest crime rates in the united states along with a high unemployment rate. I actually have a job here but it's in auburn hills. I'm not in a rush to come to Dubai because I make good money here but I feel Dubai would offer me more. I have been to Qatar before but never Dubai. I hear it's really easy to travel once you get to Dubai and that is the main reason I want to come. How do you like Dubai so far? How would you compare it to Detroit. Oh plus I'm a military veteran so I can go to school for free in Dubai and get extra housing allowance money for it


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Honestly it's a good experience but it takes a few months to adjust. Going to school would be a really great experience for you in my opinion, but my suggestion would be to avoid the one in Sharjah at all costs. Definitely sounds like you would get a lot out of it here if you work towards your goals and head back home with your degree. Yep Detroit is a dump I hate to say it, it's a dead end at the time being and I've had ups and downs here, but overall it's been not too bad, the biggest difference is the lack of violent crime, that's my opinion.


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

Camden04 said:


> Honestly it's a good experience but it takes a few months to adjust. Going to school would be a really great experience for you in my opinion, but my suggestion would be to avoid the one in Sharjah at all costs. Definitely sounds like you would get a lot out of it here if you work towards your goals and head back home with your degree. Yep Detroit is a dump I hate to say it, it's a dead end at the time being and I've had ups and downs here, but overall it's been not too bad, the biggest difference is the lack of violent crime, that's my opinion.


I know what you mean. The violent crime here is at a all time high. That's why I want to leave and enjoy life and go to Thailand and mess with Thai girls and then come back to Dubai. I intend to have a lot of fun while I work hard. What are the pros and cons about coming to Dubai. The money sounds good and the nightlife and variety of beautiful women. So what's the downside.? I know the food is good and a lot of places deliver plus gas is cheap. But I hear driving is dangerous there. The only bad thing I ever hear about Dubai is the driving and cost of living


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Well it all depends on the perspective I suppose, but I've been here over 3 years ( I'm leaving in July that's why I just now joined the forum) and those aren't my biggest complaints. Driving is relative, I mean depends on what you men by bad, and depends where you live and where you'll be going to and from daily. On the szr going north sometimes it's gridlocked and Dubai is relatively small in size. Worst driving complaints is normal idiot things like not using a turn signal, people assuming they can just cut in, slow drivers, list goes on but it's not unbearable. Dangerous? thers no road rage, if everybody would be careful and take turns then it would be better but thats unrealistic. As far as beautiful women, well I'll let someone else cover that topic but the vibe and culture here is different. Definitely, Not like Qatar as you know, but I am not sure your expectations will be met. Cost of living is also relative, I find what is available here and necessities are actually cheaper. Most people do get a housing allowance with their job.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Camden04 said:


> Well it all depends on the perspective I suppose, but I've been here over 3 years ( I'm leaving in July that's why I just now joined the forum) and those aren't my biggest complaints. Driving is relative, I mean depends on what you men by bad, and depends where you live and where you'll be going to and from daily. On the szr going north sometimes it's gridlocked and Dubai is relatively small in size. Worst driving complaints is normal idiot things like not using a turn signal, people assuming they can just cut in, slow drivers, list goes on but it's not unbearable. Dangerous? thers no road rage, if everybody would be careful and take turns then it would be better but thats unrealistic. As far as beautiful women, well I'll let someone else cover that topic but the vibe and culture here is different. Definitely, Not like Qatar as you know, but I am not sure your expectations will be met. Cost of living is also relative, I find what is available here and necessities are actually cheaper. Most people do get a housing allowance with their job.


I'll take the liberty of covering the "beautiful women" topic. Unless MD313's expectations are unusually high and he himself is a cross between Fabio and Don Juan De Marco, I'm not sure why his expectations won't be met. Dubai is filled with some very glamorous and beautiful women from all races.


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes agree, and thanks for the chuckle (visualization) but what I mean is does he want to look at beautiful women, or...?? This is a much more conservative place at least in public, and does he want to frequent the clubs with expectations. Man I just do not know how to word things!


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

Camden04 said:


> Yes agree, and thanks for the chuckle (visualization) but what I mean is does he want to look at beautiful women, or...?? This is a much more conservative place at least in public, and does he want to frequent the clubs with expectations. Man I just do not know how to word things!


I understand what your saying. And I don't have crazy high standards lol. I won't date a prostitute or a escort or anything like that but I can be friends with them still. And yea I have been to the middle east before so I have a general idea of what it has to offer even though Dubai seems to be much more open and different. I was actually networking trying to meet people before I come so I will know atleast a couple people when I land. I have met people from both genders and the women in Dubai seem to be very beautiful. Especially this one girl from India omg lol. But I actually just want to live a good comfortable life and not worry about getting robbed or killed. This is one of the main reasons I want to leave my city in America. Plus I want to travel more and Dubai seems to be in the middle of everywhere. And why are you leaving Dubai? Are you sick of it of something or are you just moving to the next chapter in your life


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

md313 said:


> I understand what your saying. And I don't have crazy high standards lol. I won't date a prostitute or a escort or anything like that but I can be friends with them still. And yea I have been to the middle east before so I have a general idea of what it has to offer even though Dubai seems to be much more open and different. I was actually networking trying to meet people before I come so I will know atleast a couple people when I land. I have met people from both genders and the women in Dubai seem to be very beautiful. Especially this one girl from India omg lol. But I actually just want to live a good comfortable life and not worry about getting robbed or killed. This is one of the main reasons I want to leave my city in America. Plus I want to travel more and Dubai seems to be in the middle of everywhere. And why are you leaving Dubai? Are you sick of it of something or are you just moving to the next chapter in your life


Well my main reasons for not wanting to go back to the US were crime and unemployment, but to answer your question I am so sick of it. Really wears on you after a while and you really appreciate where you came from more. Its been a good experience for me and id recommend anybodyto vacation here but im not letting the door hit me in the face on the way out. 

But for every one person who says they don't like it here, you will find at least three who love it. And I am not a 23 years single guy so obviously everybody's life is different. I'd rather live in the rural Midwest at this point, just to own cheap property and be able to breathe (but im going to texas so not too bad). Ive lived in a few european countries which I absolutely loved and would not hesitate to return to if the opportunity were available to me, although I will definitely vacation there again. I doubt I will ever return here even briefly. It seems stupid but one of the very basic elements of this place I cant stand anymore- sand.


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

Your scaring me now man. You making me feel like I might hate it If I come. But then if you think about it every place will start to get on your nerves if you stay there long enough. But I agree with what your saying. Your no longer 23 so having fun and living life may not be at the top of your list because you have already experienced it. But I felt the same way about bringing Qatar. After six months of being under military rules I was just ready to die like seriously. But I guess I will have to make my own decision and experience it for myself. Everyone is telling me that I will love it but I am still a bit nervous.


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh no I didn't mean it like that! It's a really nice break from what you are doing now, and like I know, it's a good experience, you can have a lot of nice times and see and do a lot of different things. There are a lot of cool things, seriously.


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

Camden04 said:


> Oh no I didn't mean it like that! It's a really nice break from what you are doing now, and like I know, it's a good experience, you can have a lot of nice times and see and do a lot of different things. There are a lot of cool things, seriously.


Okay that sounds a lot better. I want to go to Ferrari world and all that just to see what it is like and date different people from different cultures. I also want to travel and go to school. Plus I want to play basketball in a Dubai league. I know I could dominate


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

I can understand the nervous part, but assuming you left the base in Qatar, you kinda get the culture. Only here that's like 10 percent of it cause there are too many cultures. And i will say in my opinion, the workers seem to be treated better here ( i was in doha myself for two months and i could have hanged myself). there is nightlife and so many attractions, just the touristy things will keep you busy fora while,. Theres no bums on the streets, and other shizz you get sick of where you are. this is a manufactured dreamland compared to that. So don't be nervous about this place!


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Basketball is really popular and a great way to meet people! Ferrari world is in Abu Dhabi, a cool day trip!


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

To be 100% honest with you the part that scares me the most about coming to Dubai is no having fun and hating my life out there because of the rules. Me and you both are from america where you can basically do what you want and hit the strip clubs and casinos and grab bad Azz stripper chicks while still working and making goo money. I'm scared of becoming a slave worker in Dubai and getting my passport taken from me and not being paid and all that crazy stuff. Plus I still think like damn I'm young and I want to have fun while I'm young and enjoy life. I don't want to feel restricted. But on the flip side Dubai seems to offer international flavor and a crime free lifestyle with good pay


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

md313 said:


> To be 100% honest with you the part that scares me the most about coming to Dubai is no having fun and hating my life out there because of the rules. Me and you both are from america where you can basically do what you want and hit the strip clubs and casinos and grab bad Azz stripper chicks while still working and making goo money. I'm scared of becoming a slave worker in Dubai and getting my passport taken from me and not being paid and all that crazy stuff. Plus I still think like damn I'm young and I want to have fun while I'm young and enjoy life. I don't want to feel restricted. But on the flip side Dubai seems to offer international flavor and a crime free lifestyle with good pay


You will LOVE Dubai MD313. Lots of gorgeous, well paid expat ladies here who behave like bad azz stripper chicks at night. You can always fly to Cairo or Beirut if you want to gamble. Plus, I'm quite certain you get ESPN here so you won't be forced to watch soccer.

Just find some silly sucker who can vouch for you without ever having met you so that you too can get a highly paid expat job based on your passport and then it's Thai girls galore!

Really, just get on a plane right NOW and make that move! What's the worst that could happen??


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh man so youve already heard the horror stories, I would not be scared of that because you have rights regardless of your physical passport, the embassy here is helpful. This is the case, and I think probably not even now but maybe couple years back, they used to do this often but never heard of it with US citizens although I could be wrong. Now the govt here warns you not to surrender your passport t o anyone not even a hotel if you lost your key. The paperwork here is so easy, I've had more problems crossing the Canadian border than here. I will tell you, my day to day life doesn't feel that restricted by their rules it goes deeper than that of course but that's the surface version of it.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> You will LOVE Dubai MD313. Lots of gorgeous, well paid expat ladies here who behave like bad azz stripper chicks at night. You can always fly to Cairo or Beirut if you want to gamble. Plus, I'm quite certain you get ESPN here so you won't be forced to watch soccer.
> 
> Just find some silly sucker who can vouch for you without ever having met you so that you too can get a highly paid expat job based on your passport and then it's Thai girls galore!
> 
> Really, just get on a plane right NOW and make that move! What's the worst that could happen??


I was on-board until the Thai girls galore comment! I think I've spoken to two this past year here in Dubai. I really miss practicing that language 
Substitute Thai with Chinese or Filipino and spot on.


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah but don't call it soccer lol! It's foooot boll!


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> You will LOVE Dubai MD313. Lots of gorgeous, well paid expat ladies here who behave like bad azz stripper chicks at night. You can always fly to Cairo or Beirut if you want to gamble. Plus, I'm quite certain you get ESPN here so you won't be forced to watch soccer.
> 
> Just find some silly sucker who can vouch for you without ever having met you so that you too can get a highly paid expat job based on your passport and then it's Thai girls galore!
> 
> Really, just get on a plane right NOW and make that move! What's the worst that could happen??


So you think I should come to Dubai then try to find a job while I'm there?? What happens if J don't. I can't just be homeless Pammy. And will I find pretty girls from India like you or are you one in a million lol. I'm trying to come there so I can finish school and have fun but nobody likes me enough to hire me and it is not because lack of experience. And Thai girls does sound good right about now. I just need a good salary in Dubai then I will come. Plus I'm going to play basketball in Dubai. I played in Qatar and we killed them. But seriously is their anyway you can help me from with this move to Dubai. It's a lot harder than what I thought


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

md313 said:


> So you think I should come to Dubai then try to find a job while I'm there?? What happens if J don't. I can't just be homeless Pammy. And will I find pretty girls from India like you or are you one in a million lol. I'm trying to come there so I can finish school and have fun but nobody likes me enough to hire me and it is not because lack of experience. And Thai girls does sound good right about now. I just need a good salary in Dubai then I will come. Plus I'm going to play basketball in Dubai. I played in Qatar and we killed them. But seriously is their anyway you can help me from with this move to Dubai. It's a lot harder than what I thought


Nobody said finding a job is easy. But think of all the benefits you will reap once you have a wonderful job, you will then get a nice fast car, have lots of fun, meet lots of pretty ladies and have as many credit cards as your heart desiers. I can't imagine why anybody wouldn't like you? You seem to have warmed the cockles of many hearts on this forum


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Nobody said finding a job is easy. But think of all the benefits you will reap once you have a wonderful job, you will then get a nice fast car, have lots of fun, meet lots of pretty ladies and have as many credit cards as your heart desiers. I can't imagine why anybody wouldn't like you? You seem to have warmed the cockles of many hearts on this forum


Lol I see you got jokes.


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

not sure if troll... hmm


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

dubailiver said:


> do you like pakistani american girls? because i find white guys in uniforms extreeemly attractive !!


I suppose I could dig up my old McDonalds uniform if it means a date


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

........


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Might I take this opportunity to remind everyone this is _*not*_ a dating site/forum... nor is it a place to publicly express the fascinations/aspirations/machinations one might have towards the other gender....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

dubailiver said:


> come on....im pretty sure all the girls find that attractive....dont you ??


I definitely visit McDonald's because of the uniform, not because of their burgers!


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> I definitely visit McDonald's because of the uniform, not because of their burgers!


Okay so I been tryna network and meet people in Dubai before I come but every girl that I meet tells me she is a escort. On the other side all the guys seem to be from Africa and they really do not understand me. But yea I do like Pakistani American girls. I'm open to all people. But let me stop because I don't want anybody to get mad at me and say this is not a dating site


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Or they tell you no mentions of nationalities either!

But how is contacting an escort networking?


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

Camden04 said:


> Or they tell you no mentions of nationalities either!
> 
> But how is contacting an escort networking?


Lol I didn't contact a escort. Its not like I can tell who is a escort by looking at them. I just simply ask people how do they like dubai and they tell me what they do there and how they like it. I was just simply saying The majority of girls that I have talk to seem to be escorts. I asked someone what is there occupation in Dubai and I was told this. " I don't work for any company in Dubai I just go to clubs and have guys pay me for my time". So I just assumed she was a escort? Is that wrong of me


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

md313 said:


> Lol I didn't contact a escort. Its not like I can tell who is a escort by looking at them. I just simply ask people how do they like dubai and they tell me what they do there and how they like it. I was just simply saying The majority of girls that I have talk to seem to be escorts. I asked someone what is there occupation in Dubai and I was told this. " I don't work for any company in Dubai I just go to clubs and have guys pay me for my time". So I just assumed she was a escort? Is that wrong of me


Was she on LinkedIn?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

md313 said:


> Lol I didn't contact a escort. Its not like I can tell who is a escort by looking at them. I just simply ask people how do they like dubai and they tell me what they do there and how they like it. I was just simply saying The majority of girls that I have talk to seem to be escorts. I asked someone what is there occupation in Dubai and I was told this. " I don't work for any company in Dubai I just go to clubs and have guys pay me for my time". So I just assumed she was a escort? Is that wrong of me


She could've just been a housewife ya know?


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> Was she on LinkedIn?


No Facebook . I was talking to people on one of my friend's page and I saw a beautiful girl and I just asked her about Dubai and that was the response I got. I was confused when she said she didn't work for a company because she had some nice pics. She didn't really say she was a escort but she said she goes to the club 24/7 to see if guys would pay her for her time. I don't know her prices lmao but I asked her does she have a place to stay and did she enjoy her job haha. But I guess I made one smart comment too many because she never responded. OH WELL


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

md313 said:


> No Facebook . I was talking to people on one of my friend's page and I saw a beautiful girl and I just asked her about Dubai and that was the response I got. I was confused when she said she didn't work for a company because she had some nice pics. She didn't really say she was a escort but she said she goes to the club 24/7 to see if guys would pay her for her time. I don't know her prices lmao but I asked her does she have a place to stay and did she enjoy her job haha. But I guess I made one smart comment too many because she never responded. OH WELL


Sorry Pamela housewives don't go to the club hoping that guys will pay them for their time. She actually said this out her own mouth in not twisting her words. She is a woman who wants money with no shame in her game


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

md313 said:


> Sorry Pamela housewives don't go to the club hoping that guys will pay them for their time. She actually said this out her own mouth in not twisting her words. She is a woman who wants money with no shame in her game


For a guy who wants to go around banging Thai chicks, you have a lot of nerve judging others, eh?

Perhaps Facebook is not the most professional place to network if you're looking to be taken seriously.


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> For a guy who wants to go around banging Thai chicks, you have a lot of nerve judging others, eh?
> 
> Perhaps Facebook is not the most professional place to network if you're looking to be taken seriously.


I don't want to bang Thai girls. You said I could go to thai girl galore and I said that does sound nice. On top of that I did not judge her when she told me her occupation. Banging thai girls is not high on my priority list right now although I would mind getting to know a beautiful Thai girl in Dubai . But I thought Facebook was the ultimate networking site so if I wanted to chat with people who live there Facebook would be the place to go. But I understand your point. I'm starting to notice that Dubai is like the Middle Eastern version of Vegas lmao. But I have a serious question now though. How cheap are tickets to Europe and Thailand and places like that. What about Inda and Iran too. Any good travel advice???


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

md313 said:


> I don't want to bang Thai girls. You said I could go to thai girl galore and I said that does sound nice. On top of that I did not judge her when she told me her occupation. Banging thai girls is not high on my priority list right now although I would mind getting to know a beautiful Thai girl in Dubai . But I thought Facebook was the ultimate networking site so if I wanted to chat with people who live there Facebook would be the place to go. But I understand your point. I'm starting to notice that Dubai is like the Middle Eastern version of Vegas lmao. But I have a serious question now though. How cheap are tickets to Europe and Thailand and places like that. What about Inda and Iran too. Any good travel advice???


You're American and you want to go to Iran? I really don't think there's going to be a sequel to Argo.


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> You're American and you want to go to Iran? I really don't think there's going to be a sequel to Argo.


I don't know do you think they would really do something bad to me. I know Iran is super super strict . It's worse than Saudi Arabia from what I hear. But I would go there just for the experience and to meet people and come back. I know they have a lot of underground hidden parties because I know someone who throws parties there. But yea I want to travel the world. You can roll with me if you want (Pamela) and be my partner in crime.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

md313 said:


> I don't know do you think they would really do something bad to me. I know Iran is super super strict . It's worse than Saudi Arabia from what I hear. But I would go there just for the experience and to meet people and come back. I know they have a lot of underground hidden parties because I know someone who throws parties there. But yea I want to travel the world. You can roll with me if you want (Pamela) and be my partner in crime.


Good luck finding that job and no thanks; Iran is not on my list of places to see at the moment.


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Good luck finding that job and no thanks; Iran is not on my list of places to see at the moment.


Your so mean? And yea it seems I'm going to need all the luck I can get


----------

